# Mother and son



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Look how much he has grown...He is so very handsome!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW PG Tommy is is growing into a very handsome guy. He sure is a stocky boy and lookin good!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's taken over the chair. He's nice enough to let us share it with him. 
When Zoom gets on the couch, though, he quick scrambles over and wants to lay on top of her.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha Is Tommy one of the mobsters? Boy, did he ever grow up quick!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AlanK said:


> WOW PG Tommy is is growing into a very handsome guy. He sure is a stocky boy and lookin good!!


Thanks. As he was draped over The Dogfather's lap, I was thinking that I should use hotter water for his next bath. Maybe he'd shrink.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are both gorgeous! I can't believe how much Tommy has grown! Thanks for sharing Laura!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whenever I see pictures of your Zoom, my heart skips a beat. Her melting, lyrical expression, oh, I could go on and on. She is memorable and lovely. Her k9data picture is pretty smashing. Tommy is going to represent well for Team Dogfather.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW doesn't begin to cover it. Stunning, just gorgeous.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks. They all have The Dogfather wrapped around their paws. It appears that all house rules for the dogs have been terminated.:doh: Tommy has no reason to believe that "No" coming out of The Dogfather's mouth means anything other than get more comfy on his lap/in his face.
Maybe won't get on the furniture at all, even when invited - she's made it her life's mission to lay in front of the toy basket and anticipate what the others are planning to take out and get it first. They can have the leftovers. Jag, the Smooth, is working on a new strategy for House Herding, finding it SO much easier to do his job out in the dog yard when every one is mobile. Trying to move them from one place to another when they are splayed across a chair or couch has been a sorry failure. :no: Zoom pretty much plays the long suffering but ever tolerant matriarch, laying by my chair and surveying the domain.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are both stunning. They sure look like they make themselves at home in your house.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!! My XPDNC daughter comes home Wednesday...I can only hope she turns out as lovely as your Zoom!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> They are both stunning. They sure look like they make themselves at home in your house.


 
Truthfully, they aren't even in the house - I just PhotoShopped them in. (me being a breeder with a kennel and all).

Seriously, the mortgage is paid for the dogs so that they have a nice house AND a nice kennel.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kand3 said:


> Beautiful pictures!! My XPDNC daughter comes home Wednesday...I can only hope she turns out as lovely as your Zoom!


Mulder has produced wonderful temperaments, I cannot imagine that your new girl won't be a sweetie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gotta love those Mulder pups! My husband is head over heels in love with Tucker. He loves Shadow too, but Tucker is his boy. I can see the family resemblance.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Your dogs are just beautiful!! I love the expressions on their faces in the first picture.

Linda


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Stunning! Tommy is gorgeous! And I like your family room.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

beargroomer said:


> Stunning! Tommy is gorgeous! And I like your family room.


Thats funny....a lot of my attention was on that family room. Those stunning dogs have a very nice living area.....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow is right, they both are gorgeous.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Simply Beautiful!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

beargroomer said:


> Stunning! Tommy is gorgeous! And I like your family room.


Thanks. And _I _love your signature pic!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love seeing pics of your dogs. tehy aare always so stunning and happy looking.

Maybe once the snow is gone Tinkerbell and I will make it up there.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I love seeing pics of your dogs. tehy aare always so stunning and happy looking.
> 
> Maybe once the snow is gone Tinkerbell and I will make it up there.


 
You mean that the day might come that the snow is gone??????
HALLELUJAH! (We have NEVER had this much snow, this early.) It's awful. And right now it's coming down like it will never stop. Steady 28 mph wind, with gusts to 40. :doh:


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, they're lovely! I LOVE Zoom's neck! Even after blowing coat, she looks amazing.

He's very handsome. It looks like his "big boy coat" is coming in now. I think I'm in love..... BJ & the girls


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kohanagold said:


> Oh, they're lovely! I LOVE Zoom's neck! Even after blowing coat, she looks amazing.
> 
> He's very handsome. It looks like his "big boy coat" is coming in now. I think I'm in love..... BJ & the girls


 
Thanks, BJ. I consider myself incredibly lucky to have Zoom. She had a great show career, and is just the best girl. Loves everyone, and is an amazing Puppy K teacher - she loves "recess" and will let a dozen puppies wrestle and roll around on her. 
Tommy really still has puppy coat, but he's like The Burlington Coat Factory! Could be his propensity for delighting in burrowing in the 4' deep snow we have! When the other dogs are ready to come in, he's lost in it and always says "Five more minutes, Mom?" He's pretty sure that it's a toy that we got just for him. (Glad HE likes it - the novelty has more than worn off for me!  )


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I love that first picture. I know nothing about confirmation etc... but WOW! I also know what you mean about having to much snow this early. We have a pond in the back yard that we play hockey on in the winter. Well we have 4" of ice, which I just consider safe, and we get 13" of snow on top of it. I waited all day before I decided I would venture out on it with the snow blower and by then water had leaked out on top of the ice and we had 11" of snow and 2" of slush! So there it sits waiting for it all to freeze up solid. Maybe we will be able to skate before new years.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

They are gorgeous! Tommy has really grown up 

Your family room looks quite large.....mine would have serious zoomies if they had access to that much free space


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

There they are! Love seeing them--and my favorite room!! Beautiful Laura!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

These are drop-jaw stunning dogs. It's rare to see such grace in a still photograph, but the stance and presence on both dogs implies such beautiful motion. Wow.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FranH said:


> They are gorgeous! Tommy has really grown up
> 
> Your family room looks quite large.....mine would have serious zoomies if they had access to that much free space


The Dogfather was just commenting last night that he wondered why, with all the room, they choose to wrestle and flop around in the tightest spaces - ie under a table, in between the coffee table and the couch, behind a chair, or ON HIS HEAD. 

Zoomies consist of chasing each other around an open, stand alone wall in the entry way - they can go around it in about 6 strides, so it's awkward. They get going on the carpet, slide around the corner on the wood floor, and scramble back onto the carpet. It's really not worth it, so they pretty much save the frappin' for outside. (Thank doG)


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice photoshopping , nice to know the inmates have taken over the asylum :bowl meanwhile, Zoom is beautiful as always, and Tommy? He is stunning little chunko with really great look to him. No wonder the dogfather loves him so much.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cham said:


> Nice photoshopping , nice to know the inmates have taken over the asylum :bowl meanwhile, Zoom is beautiful as always, and Tommy? He is stunning little chunko with really great look to him. No wonder the dogfather loves him so much.


He's very sweet. He just has no concept of how big he is. :doh: 

Zoom is far more tolerant of him than she should be. She's content to just lay around, most of the time. They'll lay next to each other and "nap" - you know the ones - where you try to lay down with your toddler and the first half hour is spent saying "go to sleep". 
He leaps up out of a dead sleep and starts dancing on her head.


----------

